

Facebook has more pageviews than the next 99 biggest sites combined - shalmanese
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-facebook-has-more-pageviews-than-the-next-99-biggest-web-sites-combined-2010-5

======
c00p3r
Porn sites has more pageviews than all those combined, and I guess FarmVille
has more views than Wikipedia. So what, looking for a different planet to
live? =)

